
What is the best way to learn Java? - moonsowavy
I have currently no programming experience. I really would like to learn the Java programming language, but I feel like the resources out there are too overwhelming. Also, people are too busy to help me on a 1 on 1 basis. Any tips on learning a programming language effectively?
======
rman666
First two questions: 1. Do you understand the difference between Java Nd
JavaScript? And if you do, 2. Why do you want to learn Java?

~~~
moonsowavy
Yes I understand The difference. JavaScript is client-side. Java is back-end.
JavaScript is interpreted through the browser, and Java is compiled using a
JVM.

But the reason I wan't to learn java is because it's a common programming
language that can help me think like a programmer. My goal is to become a
software engineer.

~~~
moonsowavy
Specifically, I don't know exactly what I want to build using it. I just want
to learn a language, that will help me think like a programmer. I want to
learn languages, and then figure out where I want to specialize later on once
I have all the necessary tools.

------
SidenKniffsBids
If you have absolutely no programming experience I would not recommend Java as
a first language.

